# Our future packers... hopefully :)



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sugar had two babies this afternoon... a black buckling with white markings and gold trim (10 lbs)... and a white doeling with black stripe and undercoat with gold/blond trim (8 lbs)

As of this evening.. momma and babies are doing great

Hope ya'll don't mind me showing them off... these are our first born here at our place


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Cute kids! 

I want to see more pictures of kids this year! I'm not geting any...and downsizing a few until I can get our new barn and house built. Oh and I'm having another kid. I'll be busy for sure but I miss not having kids this time of year!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's our future packers!
Triplets were born 3/5/09 and weighed 11, 9 and 8 lbs. Now they are 26, 24 and 24 lbs.
Their names are Shasta, Dixie and Casper the Friendly Goat.
The two color buck was born 3/14 /09 and his name is Logan. He weighed 10 lbs. at birth and now is 24 lbs. and the same size as the others.
[attachment=2:6105fspn]IMG_3659.JPG[/attachment:6105fspn]
[attachment=1:6105fspn]P1010029.JPG[/attachment:6105fspn]
[attachment=0:6105fspn]IMG_3726.JPG[/attachment:6105fspn]


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

How fun!!! I hope you enjoy every second of it


----------

